# Minimum Amount for 10 Gallon



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am considering of getting a 10 gallon fish tank. If I have a betta, a molly, and a cory what could I put in the 10 gallon along with the molly and cory? I will probably keep the betta in the 2.5 gallon tank I currently have. I want to have colorful tropical fish so what should I get for a 10 gallon tank or should the cory and molly be just it in that tank? 

Thanks!


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

a 10g doesn't really have a nice footprint for cory's. They're quite active fish, PLUS they like to be in groups.

Mollys are live-bearers and if you get more and aren't careful when choosing you will easily be over-run with fish fry. Personally I don't recommend live bearers for small tanks because people will easily be overrun.

For options:

You can move your better to the 10g, he/she would thank you quite a bit for a 10g all to him/her self.

Or you can, like said, keep him/her in the 2.5g and look into a few fish.


Some suggestions for fish for the 10 gallon:
A pair of Dwarf Gourami (you must be sure to only have a male and female, as males will fight with each other). They are brightly colored so they certainly won't be dull in the tank.

You could look into some tetra's, there are many kinds of tetra's so it just depends on your preference, but keep in mind many must be maintained in groups of 6 members or more, so you'll have to choose wisely. Keep in mind a 10g will only have room for one shoal of tetras. A popular fish that almost any petstore seems to have are Neon Tetras, which you'll recognize are the a silver and red mixed fish with a blue strip down it's midsection. 

If you really want livebearers which are guppies, mollies, platy's, and swordtails, you'll need to be very careful because you can easily get overrun. Either get all males, or all females, but females can hold sperm for some time so even if they don't look pregnant when you get them they can still give birth later on. Or just get whatever ones you like and ignore the fry. Most will die/be eaten. If not... you might want to talk to your fish store and ask them if they'll take the fry (most of the time you won't get anything out of giving fry back to them because they can get them for so cheap.)

Other than that you really don't have many choices for a 10g. Its great as a little starter tank to start the hobby in, but if you want more options you'll have to go larger... much larger.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love to go much larger but I have extremely limited space (planning on reorganizing my room soon to make more room). Also the college I want to go and hopefully will get accepted into only allows 10 gallon fish tanks. So I am extremely limited? 

What are the pros and cons for a corner tank if I am to get one?


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah my college only allows 10g too haha, but I'm moving into their apartments this summer and hopefully I'll get a ground floor which means I can have a reasonably sized tank (100g i'm praying for)

As for corner tanks, the only thing I can think of is that it is more compact and can save room. So if you're limited on space, you could probably do a larger corner tank, and it wouldn't be much worse than a 10g heheh. depending on the size of said corner tank that is. you could probably go a bit bigger as a corner tank and not have to worry too much about space, moreso than your worrying about now.

the cons... the footprint. A lot of active fish like to swim the length of the tank, and corner tanks don't have a lot of 'length'.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

What could be considered not very active fish in the tropical fish community? I don't want my fish slamming into walls. haha


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

well plecos are pretty sedate but any of them are way too big for a 10g. There's angels... but again, not for a 10g. Discus... again... not for a 10g

Gourami are sedate as well, so if you want sedate fish, the dwarf gourami I mentioned would work nicely.

There aren't others that are coming to my head that could exist in a small tank that are sedate fish. But most fish won't slam into your tank walls unless they're frightened so you don't have to worry


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay! Thank you for assisting me!


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Bettas are a good choice. They don't move fast, and are beautiful. You could get a snail to help with cleanup. Keep away from other bettas(duh), barbs, and gouramis if you get a betta. Dwarf Gourami are very cute, and then you could get a few cories, as DG's are small. Anything with long fins will be pretty slow, so don't pair a betta with something much faster. Depending on how much cover you have, your cories might just chill. I never see mine...


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

I see mine just laying around on the rocks. Lazy bum. He moves occasionally but that is it.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Disregard what i said about cories. The reason mine weren't active is because they were dead. :'( poor babies.


----------

